# e65 angel eye upgrade?



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

anyone know of any higher wattage bulb I can put into the e65 angel eyes? They are quite dim compared to my e39 stock angel eyes. I dont want to go aftermarket and stick in those CFL or watever hyperwhite angel eyes.

oh and what kind of bulb is in the e65 factory xenon? D2S? Im thinking of getting a higher K rating, to match the e39's and X5's more purplish tint. The e65 xenon light is just too white in color for my taste. spanks you very much.


----------



## oholness (Nov 29, 2005)

dude to your eyes they are white, from a distance they are purple try and see. leave them alone


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

Why would anyone want purple lights?! :dunno:


----------



## oholness (Nov 29, 2005)

madams, are u male or female? sounds like a female, even if u are a male u are still a female and u should stay out of conversations that involves real men! xenon lights gives off a purple color from a distance.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

oholness said:


> madams, are u male or female? sounds like a female, even if u are a male u are still a female and u should stay out of conversations that involves real men! xenon lights gives off a purple color from a distance.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Infact xenons do give that purplish tint. . . not jus in bimmers but when the maybach was being reviewed on the popular British carshow TopGear.... Jeremy's buddy went for a testdrive in Germany and they had a video of it in nighttime and when the camera had a birdseye view from the front. . .the car's xenon's did infact have that purplish tint to them but it was observed only at certain camera angles. . .

anyways jacksprat I think you should watch your xenons from the front at an angel maybe they do emit the purplish tint but if not then hey you might have to go with somethin aftermarket.....

But jus for the record my E38 (750) has a much more bluish-purplish tint to its xenons then the E65 (745) because I have driven both cars and compared them side by side ....cuz they both stand on my driveway so trust me I know the feeling when you say your E39's are much more brighter...... :thumbup:


----------

